# Spycraft serial 1: Gearing up phase



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Yellow mission, base 15 Mission budget (MB) and 2 Gadget point (GP).

Tokiwong:

MB: 52   ( I rolled 8!)
GP: 3
1000$ 


Kareem:

MB: 23  (I rolled 6) 
GP: 2 (+4 for the vehicle)
700$


Luddite:

MB: 31  (I rolled 7)
GP: 5  (Includes R&D feat)
700$


Steel Ronin:

MB: 20  (I rolled 3)
GP: 2
800$


God's Eye

MB: 23  (I rolled 5)
GP: 2
500$


Ghost:

MB: 22    (I rolled 3)
GP: 3
800$    

If I made an error show me why.

Mission budget can be shared.  I suggest you buy what you need with your own MB and ask if anyone can lend you some point by haggling IC.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

_Here you are in Harare, Zimbabwe's capital.  The heat hits you like a punch in the guts and a giant picture of president Mugabe watches over you.  

The soldiers are everywhere and the beggars are ambushing new arrivals at the exit of the airport.  The perfect vacation spot!

You exit your plane and manage to catch two cab to lead you to the Foundation safe house: A garage in the slums.

There you meet Colonel Sherman, a gruff ex-soldier that usually acts as your quartermaster, as well as a few technicians.  The company tries to limit to a strict minimum the number of ranking people you meet from the organisation in case you get captured._

-So, Rookies, ready to suit up?  We've got most of your gear your requested right here.

[OOC: So, what _did_ you request?  ]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Harare's Airport


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Harare


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

*Correction*

Because of my departrment I get a +2 BP for each mission, and +1 GP as well so I should have 52 BP and 3 GP


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 9, 2002)

[*OOC:* Oooo, time to go shopping! Ok. This is what I'm looking at getting:

Standard Watch: GP1
Pocket Pistol with ankle holster : MB: 6 (I couldn't find holsters in the equipment lists. If someone knows where they are, point them out to me and I'll happily pay the MB cost.
Ammo for PP: MB: 1 
Mirrored Sunglasses: MB: 1 (Looks very bright and sunny here.)
Liquid skin patch: MB: 5
Stimulant Shot: MB: 3

That leaves Alexander Roman with GP1, MB7 if someone needs to borrow some.]

_ Alexander greets Colonel Sherman with a hand shake _ [OOC: If that's not out of order, I have no idea what type of relationship agents normally have with Colonel Sherman, but a hand shake is both professonal and respectful.]_  He also greets each of the technicians he comes in contact with with an open smile, a nod and a pleasant manner._

- It all looks great, Colonel.

_ Roman examines slide and action on pistol._ 

-Excellent as always.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 9, 2002)

[ *OOC:* I don't have my books at work so this just a few sugjestions ]

I recommend that we all get some NBC suits.  I don't want to be caught with out some bio-chemical protection, and I don't think anyone else wants a serious case of TB.  Not to mention getting some bio-chem detection equiptment

I also think we should get two vehicles, 1 humvee, since roads are questionable, and 1 truck to carry our "Medical" Supplies.

[ *OOC:* I will be able to offer at least one GP for vehicles, and I will see how much detection equipmenet I can get as well. ]

-The Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

[OOC: I's been edited, Tokiwong]

[OOC: Holsters are free, Alex]

[OOC: It's perfectly fine to assume things like a professional relationship with your quartermaster without waiting for me to confirm it.  Anything that enhance the story without providing you with an unfair advantage is OK.  It's your Story too.  Remember the Charter, there were two example of this.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Kim looks over the gear he has requested for this little expedition..._

*Mission Gear*

Gas Mask (5 BP)
NBC Suit (8 BP)
Stimulant Shot x2 (6 BP)
Liquid Skin Patch X2 (10 BP)
9x19mm Submachinegun-Match Grade Quality, CQB Modification (18 BP, 3 GP)

Leaves me 5 BP and no GP

_Kim looks over the gear,_ "Just what I wanted... Thank you Colonel."


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexander Roman _- It all looks great, Colonel.[/B]




-Of course it looks great, boy.  I know my job!

[ *OOC* : Of course, Sherman knows your the oldest member of the team.  That's why he doesn't call you ''Kid''!]

-Here, I got something else for all of you.  Take these pill.  Known antibiotics do not work against this strain of TB but these drugs will simply boost your immune system.  It should prevent you from catching the bug.

-But from what I read, you could catch TB and carry it for years in an unactive state!  It will suddenly awaken the moment you are weakened, though.  That's why TB amd AIDS is such a deadly cocktail around here.

[ *OOC* : The Pills will give you a +10 to fortitude when I'll make the secret check at the end of the serial to see if you caught the disease.  But as Sherman said, you might fail the check and simply carry the disease without knowing it until some situation triggers it.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

[ *OOC:* You can rent vehicles with field expenses, BTW.  Of course they can't have gadgets, these are never prime vehicles (especially in Africa) and they leave a larger trail.  I mean that the fact that you rented the vehicle makes it easier to trace if your cover is blown.] 

[ *OOC:* Your forged documents says that you are envoys from the Red Cross.  You are expected in the MSF base camp by tomorrow afternoon (it'll takes 6 hour to drive there).  You can choose the name that shows up on your fake passport.  It can be your usual name if you wish.  James Bond usually keeps the same name no matter the cover, for example.]


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 9, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *[ I recommend that we all get some NBC suits.  I don't want to be caught with out some bio-chemical protection, and I don't think anyone else wants a serious case of TB.  Not to mention getting some bio-chem detection equiptment
> 
> -The Luddite *




Right. I can afford a gas mask (MB: 5) which will leave me with just a few bucks left over (MB: 2, GB: 1). I'll throw these in the group kitty for people to use as they will.

TB is an airborne disease, so a gas mask _should_ be all we need. Plus the pills from the Colonel, we should be fine. However, if someone were willing to hand me an NBC Ice Pack I wouldn't leave it behind.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _9x19mm Submachinegun-Match Grade Quality and Hush Puppy  CQB Modification (18 BP, 3 GP)[/B]




[ *OOC:* It doesn't add up.  Match Grade is +2, CQB is +1 and Hush Puppy is +1.  Total = 4 GP.  Note that the CQB modifcation is required for a Hush Puppy CQB modification (.p146).

I've house ruled the use of the hush Puppy as well as new rules for minions.  Check it out in the Charter ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [ OOC: It doesn't add up.  Match Grade is +2, CQB is +1 and Hush Puppy is +1.  Total = 4 GP.  Note that the CQB modifcation is required for a Hush Puppy CQB modification (.p146).
> 
> I've house ruled the use of the hush Puppy as well as new rules for minions.  Check it out in the Charter ] *




*OOC:* I will fix when I get home... sorry I thought the mod was only +1 and don't have my books handy


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC:* I will fix when I get home... sorry I thought the mod was only +1 and don't have my books handy




*OOC:* It _is_  +1 for the Hush Puppy modification.  But it requires the CQB modification in the first place (third on the list of weapon enhancement gadget, p.145) which is also +1.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

_Sherman remembers something_

-Luddite, I got something for you.  

_He tosses you a dossier containing the info you requested about Balladur AKA Fuller._

*OOC:* The gist of it is that Balladur first used the Fuller alias to get from Harare to Atlanta two weeks ago.  Car rentals and national flight tickets allows you to see that he split his time between Atlanta and New York.

As luck would have it, he got a parking ticket for staying overnight on the Ponce de Leon avenue, between Myrtle and Penn (That's in Atlanta).

It might be useful later in the season altough I doubt you can put this info to use during the current serial.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 9, 2002)

*Non Equipment requests....*

Cover : Francis Armon, PhD. Bio-Statistics from the Johns Hopkins Medical Research Institute.  He is here to evaluate and model the spread of the epidemic.

I will also need a few books and Journals to brush up on my terminology and jargon.

Also the only thing I know I would like to get is an Implated Bug Detector for 4 GP.  My other Gadget point is offered up to the pot.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

*Cover...*

*Cover:* Father Hung Ji Kim, young Catholic Priest and caretaker... here as part of a missionary work and working with the Red Cross as part of his duties... to preach and heal the suffering...

*OOC:* Change made only CQB Mod on the Sub-machinegun

_Kim looks over his gear, and nods approvingly,_ "Looks like everything is in order," he smiles approvingly, "Just like usual Colonel, now all we need to do is get the needed funds for vehicles... and I think having two would be a great idea..." 

_He looks at his watch and smiles,_ "Only 6 hours... I love time constraints..."  _He glances to Ghostfox,_ "So Ghost, what do you say to a nice quiet evening in Milan after this little venture, you know catch up on old times..."


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 9, 2002)

[OOC: I requested the following:
     Standard liner for clothing (tux liner) (1GP)
     First Aid kit (3BP)
     Hand Cuffs (1BP)
     L. Skin Patch (5BP)
     Stim Shot (3BP)
     Flashlite (1BP)
     Gas Mask (5BP)

That leaves 2BP plus 1GP]


_Kennichi greets Colonel Sherman with a bow and silently inspects his gear. Satisfied, he nods in approval._


[OOC: Cover: Sato Okura - Tokyo University graduate now preparing for medical school in the states. Wishes to gain experience abroad in medicine with the Red Cross - Thinks it will help his pending and future school applications. (Ken IS trained in First Aid +5)]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

*OOC  Luddite and Alexander Roman analysis of the photographs* : 

Luddite lead the analysis, helped by his computer (enhanced the photograps thrice).  Alex used his own Surveillance skill to assist Luddite. They had enough time for three attempt, the best was the third (Rolled 18 and 20).

Results in one interesting tidbit; In 4 of the photographs you see Balladur walking through the crowded street.  

In the first, you notice a bulge in his pocket.  

In the second, the subject is in a crowded street and there is a soldier walking in his direction without looking at him.  Civilians are blocking clear view of both Balladur and the soldier.

In the third, the soldier and Balladur are side by side, Balladur's back is toward the camera.  He seems to be looking straight ahead. The soldier OTOH seems to be looking down, maybe at Balladur's hand.  Civilians again block most of the view and you can't see much more than half the soldier as well as the head of Balladur.

The fourth photograph, taken in a less crowded area finnally allow a clear view of Balladur; the bulge in his pocket is gone.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

*OOC*: I just posted in the Charter  the guidelines for creating your own thread.  Also take a look at the 2 houserules.

At this point there are a few thing that you might want to do and it's up to you make them happen.

Remember that you must be in Binga tomorrow afternoon and that it'll be a 6 hour drive to get there.

It is currently 7 PM.

Charter


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Kim seems satisfied with the gear and places it aside..._

"Everything looks in order Colonel, the boys in R&D did a nice little number on the sub-machinegun... I like it.  Hopefully I won't have to use it... but you never know..."

_Kim looks to the rest of the Agents... give a smile to Ghostfox._

"So anyone care to join me at the African Dream?  Get a drink for the evening and maybe do some undercover work?  I am headed over there, most likely just catch a cab."

*OOC:* Kim is heading to the The African Dream...


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Sherman remembers something
> 
> 
> As luck would have it, he got a parking ticket for staying overnight on the Ponce de Leon avenue, between Myrtle and Penn (That's in Atlanta).
> *




_Thinks and relises something._ The CDC!  Or to be more exact the National Center for HIV, STD, and TB Prevention.

I need to get another favor started.  If any one would have better contacts you might try as well.  We need to contact the CDC if either "Fuller" or someone meeting his description went to any of the CDC facilities in Atlanta.  And if so what he did there, and if anything went "missing" after he left.  Also see if they have any information/news on other "Super TB" viruses

[ *OOC:* If this is another Intellegence Favor then I will spend another action die to call in this favor as well. ]

-The Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

*OOC* : Right on, that's what I'm talking about!

I forgot to mention a detail about going in the field (and by heading into the african dream, that's what you're doing):

You need to tell me what happens with your gear.  I don't want to know _every_  detail.  As a rule of thumb I assume you bring everything that you didn't specifically say you left behind.  That's what I want to know; what you leave behind.

I'm sure you can understand that I'm interested to learn if you really bring all your weapons into a night club, for example!

PS: Don't be affraid to catch up, everyone.  Except for a fight, it's easy to assume your PC was there all along.

Also, Tokiwong started a new thread that describes how he's headed toward the club and yet he isn't ''gone'' from this one.  Or even from the briefing!  You can still interact with each other at each level.

Just as with the Briefing/Gearing up phase, this goes on Simultaneously until I officially state that a thread is closed.  Just be sure not to contradict yourself between different thread.  I wouldn't want to run in a temporal paradox.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 10, 2002)

*Whoa!*

"Whoa... easy cowboy - don't be going in with two guns blazing. I 
Let me make sure that I've got what the doctor order and dive into danger half-cocked."


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 10, 2002)

Hello, sir. Given the danger of super TB, I'd like to request the following items:
NBC Suit 8 BP
Gas Mask 5 BP
Liquid Skin Patch 5 BP
Antidote 3 BP
Silencer 2 BP

Kareem turns to the rest of the team. "What do you think for vehicles? How about 2 Jeeps? Off road capabilities, relative high speed, easy to get? [2 Gp each] This way, I don't have to be a soccer mom spy. I suggest we armor each of them to protect against small arms fire.

Jeep 2 GP w/ Extra Armor 1 GP
Jeep 2 GP w/ Extra Armor 1 GP

OOC: Anyone else want to add anything to the list? I like the Remote Control Ability, and Wind Resistance could also be handy.


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 10, 2002)

Most of my stuff will be in a trunk in my jeep. (The one, if any, that is most heavily modified) I carry the silencer in an inside pocket next to my shoulder holstered .45 . I carry the Multitool in my pocket, along with my wallet, cell phone, lockpicks, microrecorder, and lighter.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

Kareem_Amirr said:
			
		

> *
> Kareem turns to the rest of the team. "What do you think for vehicles? How about 2 Jeeps? Off road capabilities, relative high speed, easy to get? [2 Gp each] This way, I don't have to be a soccer mom spy. I suggest we armor each of them to protect against small arms fire.
> 
> Jeep 2 GP w/ Extra Armor 1 GP
> ...




Jeeps should be fine.  I think I can still convince the guys in the R&D moterpool to add a little something special.

OOC: Use my extra Gadget point to add something. 

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2002)

_Kim smiles... and leans in the doorway._

"Hey no hurry here, just don't want to spend the evening sheltered in... I wouldn't want to go anywhere with Ghost half-cocked..."

_Kim smiles, feeling somewhat safe in his armor lined clothing, close to his ehart is his pistol.  Knowing that one never can be too cautious..._

"So you want to join me or not?  I would love to enjoy the company, besides I have a taste for a nice bit of scotch or brandy tonight... Oh and you never asnwered my question about Milan..."

*OOC:* Tuxedo Liner (Look like normal clothes, stylish of course), His pistol with silencer, Mirrored Glasses, and his cell-phone... all gear he is taking with him.


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 10, 2002)

*Possible mistake?*



			
				Game Control said:
			
		

> *God's Eye
> 
> MB: 23  (I rolled 5)
> GP: 2
> ...




[*OOC:*I think the field expenses may be wrong. Then again, I might be reading the rule book wrong.   I think I should have $800. 5 + 3 (class budget number) x 100. This would give 8 x $100 or the $800. Even at the lowest roll of 2, it would still be 2 +3 x 100 or $500. Am I figuring this wrong? I really want to know because I'm trying to figure this game out for my own group!]


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 10, 2002)

*Catching a ride...*

- I'll take you up on that ride.

_Alexander stows all of his gear except for his ankle pistol, his P.G.D. Camera in his back pocket (sans Telephoto lens) and  Cell Phone in a drawer at the "safehouse." Stuffs his money in his pocket and heads for the cab._


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 10, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *I need to get another favor started.  If any one would have better contacts you might try as well.  We need to contact the CDC if either "Fuller" or someone meeting his description went to any of the CDC facilities in Atlanta. And if so what he did there, and if anything went "missing" after he left.
> 
> -The Luddite *




-Hmm, let me call back home to some of my old friends and see what I can come up with.

[*OOC:* Try a favor check on this]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 10, 2002)

*An Early Christmas*

Ghostfox seems pleased that her pistol arrived safe and sound and with the modification she requested: a laser sight for greater accuracy at short range. The nature of the mission also warranted some protective measures: an NBC Suit and a Gas Mask.

"What about Milan? You were saying something? Eh? ", she asks as she starts to turn and face the Korean but her attention is caught by something that she was waiting for. "

"Oh! Look! Senyor Claus is early this year and makes a special pitstop in Africa!"

Her lips blossom into a grin as she opens her "care-package": an echo tracer package and more protective gear: a suit of ordinary clothing with a light-weight yet effective lining of armor.

[ *OOC*: Lasersight (2), NBC Suit (8), Gas Mask (5). 

I also choose either of these pieces of equipment:
Ghillie Suit (5) - enhances GhostFox's success at stealth
Parabolic Microphone (5) - additional surveillance equipment that can be used by the group. Does anyone have any suggestions or preferences?

Gadgets: Echo tracer package [1], Standard Liner [1]

I also have 2 MB and 1 GP left over that I am pitching in for equipment that can be used by the team: any suggestions? I would think the team needs a few more pieces of surveillance gear... pictures, videos and tapes make great mission souveniers.  I was initially thinking of getting a machine pistol mod for the pistol but let's see...]


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 10, 2002)

"A Korean, A Pakistani and An American are in a bar... and so the joke goes. How many team members can fit in that cab?

Oh... I've got another one for you... 'How many agents does it take to shake down a contact...?' 

Not in the mood for jokes eh?

Oh well... No thanks, Rabbitman. No offense, I'm sure you're a nice guy  but I think I'll take a step back and be the first volunteer for Team 2. You go ahead with a few of the boys... I'll head in a few minutes later and take up overwatch duty."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2002)

_Kim shakes his head with a laugh..._

"All bussiness... or is it all play... you seem to rather enjoy your work... I guess we can talk about Milan later..."

*OOC:* I think the Ghillie suit is cool... if you intend to be pretty stationary... and sniper... that is what they are made for I suppose...


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: An Early Christmas*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *Parabolic Microphone (5) - additional surveillance equipment that can be used by the group. Does anyone have any suggestions or preferences?*




_Alexander leers at her equipment. _

-Well, voyeurism is my bag, Baby! Hahaha. Ehem. _Alexander straightens an imaginary tie._ But on a more serious note, I'd use it if you are will to just give it up to the dude who spies from a distance. Unless of course, I'm completely misunderstanding your question.



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *"A Korean, A Pakistani and An American are in a bar... and so the joke goes. How many team members can fit in that cab? *




-It all depends if it's one of those clown cars or not. _Smiles_ I have female friend that took spring break in Acapulco some time back. Managed to stuff 9 other students in a Volkswagen Bug. I guess anything is possible.

-If there isn't enough room, I'll catch another cab.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Possible mistake?*



			
				Alexander Roman said:
			
		

> [*OOC:*I think the field expenses may be wrong.[/B]




OOC: You are perfectly right.  I corrected it.  Note that I am supposed to roll once more 2D4 to determine field expenses, not keep the roll that was used for Mission Budget.


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 10, 2002)

OOC: Hey, Kareem's not Pakistani! He's the son of a Pakistani immigrant!

Does anyone mind if I put a remote control in the jeep with the extra gadget point someone gave me?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

*Luddite's Reqresition:*

Local Cell Phone
Attache Case (Non Gadget)

Mission Budget (31)

NBC Suit (8)
Gas Mask (5)
Chemical Analyzer (3)
Bug : Audio (3)
Bug : Viedo (3)
Bug : Digtal Memory (3)
Sweeper (4)
Evidence Kit (2)

Gadget Points (5)

Bug Detector : Acoustic unit (4)

_Luddite goes over his kits and checks them out.  He keeps being annoyed by his left ear while he gets used to his new implant_

-Luddite


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 10, 2002)

*Ok...*

[ *OOC:*

I'll take the Ghillie suit since the Luddite has the surveillance gear squared away.

So how many points do we have left over MB? GP? I'd hate to waste any points we may have. If no one has any use for my extra GP I will use it to buy the machine pistol mod.

BTW, there is some imagery intel of Ghostfox in the 
Rogue's Gallery thread


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok...*



			
				Codename: GhostFox said:
			
		

> *[ OOC:
> 
> I'll take the Ghillie suit since the Luddite has the surveillance gear squared away.
> 
> ...




*OOC:* I saw the pictures... she is a hottie... want to touch... the.... anyways... hey Kareem I don't mind it sounds cool remote controlled whatever


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

*Remainder Budgets*

OCC from what I can see, (and the GC can double check) we have the following points left :

Mission Budget : 16 points

Gadget : 4 Points

What I think we could use :

Gadgets : 
- Remote control for one Jeep (1 GP)
- Tie Camera (1 GP)
- Business Card : Tracking Device (1 GP)
- Bullet Tracers (1 GP)
- Attache Case with Surveillance and/or Counter-Surveillance units (2 or 3 points)
- Glasses : Tansmitter lenses (2)
- Glasses : Starlight lenses (1)

Standard Items:
- GPS Unit (5)
- Night Vision Goggles (8)
- Encryption for Radios (3)
- Extended range for Pair of Raidos 
- Some Extra Bugs

I think we have enough NBC Suits and Gas Masks.  We don't all need them.  I doubt any situation will require all of us to be in a High Risk area at once.

My picks would be :

Remote control for Jeep, Tansmitter Lenses for the Gadgets

And an Encyption upgrade to one radio (I have a personal one that has encryption)

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

*OOC: * Luddite, that link you made between CDC and Atlanta before it even becomes an issue in the season is very cool.

I award you an action die.

However, you will not get anymore answers with this line of inquiry at the moment.  It'll have to wait until another serial.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Luddite, that link you made between CDC and Atlanta before it even becomes an issue in the season is very cool.
> 
> I award you an action die.
> 
> However, you will not get anymore answers with this line of inquiry at the moment.  It'll have to wait until another serial.   *




*OOC*

Whee...

Just for the record, I was thinking of having my cover be from the CDC as well.  But I decided on being an "Independent" researcher from some notable Medical School.

*END OCC*

_Liuddite thinks for a bit more_

Now for my next trick : New York City ---- Home of  the UN and the Wolrd Health Organization.  

There is definately the potential for something realy nasty going on.  But that is not our mission now.  Just find and Question Belladur.  We can take a look at the CDC and WHO when we get back to the "Colonies"

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

*OOC*:

There is just no stopping you. 

BTW: Since you stayed at the safehouse, why don't you do some hacking to push the story forward?  Somehow, I'm sure there are a few computer systems out there that contain juicy infos...


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> 
> There is just not stopping you.
> 
> BTW: Since you stayed at the safehouse, why don't you do some hacking to push the story forward?  Somehow, I'm sure there are a few computer systems out there that contain juicy infos... *




_Luddite spends his evening bringing himself up to speed on TB Epidemics as well as any information he can find about the current one.  He will also poke around the WHO and CDC and see what they may have._

*OOC* I will spend dice to activate and criticals.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

_Luddite looks at the photo and think he might have seen this guy before.  He enhances it and look carefully.  Of course!  This is the soldier you noticed in the pictures with Balladur in Binga.  The one that might have been involved in a handoff..._

*OOC:*

Digital camera spot check cap: 25
Range Increment 40 feet (-2)
+1 computer

The photo was taken from more than 40 feet away (it's a large bar)

Modified spot check cap : 24
Required DC 25

Enhance photo
Ro 14 + 7 = 21 , DC 10

You enhance the photograph, thus lowering the required DC from 25 to 23.      

From there, simply taking 20 (20 + 6, caps at 24 which is over 23 on a spot check is enough to recognize the soldier.

It took you 6 minutes to get this result.  Don't speak about it in the African Dream thread.  Wait for a thread where you are again all reunited, or where 6 minutes have passed.

BTW: you had 40 minutes between the moment your team left for the club and the moment you got the photograph of the CDG.  Still leaves you plenty of time if you wish to take me up on my hacking offer.

PS: I secretly checked to see if Roman recognized the soldier as he worked on the Balladur's photograph too.  He failed.  I didn't post this info for obvious reasons.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> BTW: you had 40 minutes between the moment your team left for the club and the moment you got the photograph of the CDG.  Still leaves you plenty of time if you wish to take me up on my hacking offer.
> 
> [/B]




*OOC:* I though I implied that, but yes some hacking the CDC, WHO, UN and other leads would be a good spending of time.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

*OOC:*  My post simply was too close to yours.  I hadn't seen it.  Info coming up this evening.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 10, 2002)

[ *OOC:* Here is my final list for this mission:
Lasersight (2), NBC Suit (8), Gas Mask (5), Ghillie Suit (5) 
Gadgets: Echo tracer package [1], Standard Liner [1], Machine Pistol Mod [1]

Total: 20 MBP, 3 GP
2 MBP left over. Feel free to use this for team use.

This is what Ghostfox has on hand: 	1 set plainclothes, Standard Liner,	All-weather lighter, 	Cell-phone, 9x19mm service pisto + Gadget Mod: Machine Pistol, + Laser Sight, - silencer (not currently equipped), 3 clips, Holster, Knife, and I would also like to carry the tracers (not the whole package - just the tracer so I can stick it on somebody/something)

The rest of the gear is at the safehouse - I may load some of this on the jeep later on
]]


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

*Final Equpiment*

Unless there is any objections I suggest the following for the remaining Budget.

Standard :

- Night Vison Goggles (8) : For who ever will be sneaking around at Night/Darkness
- Parabolic Microphone (5) : More surveillance tools is good
- Handcufs (1) : I don't think I saw any one with these.

That leaves 2 Mission Budget Points.

Gadgets :
- Remote Control for Jeep (1)
- Improved Handling for Jeep (1) (same)
- Tie Camera (1)

Leaving one more GP

-Luddite


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 10, 2002)

We have some mean jeeps!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Hacking for Info*

*OOC:* Computer Check +12*(19-20) 1/- O
This should mean: Make a Computer Check, activate a threat to a critical if I make it, otherwise just spend an action die (2d4 in this case for a INT skill) to get as high as roll as possilbe.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 11, 2002)

OOC: Luddites Hacking results

1-Getting up to speed on TB

Gather Information (conducted with computer skill);
Ro 6 + 12 = 18 , DC 10
You'll get +4 to any check where knowledge of TB is an issue.  (+2 for beating 10, +2 for every 5 points by which you beat the DC)

2-CDC
Ro. 7 + 12 = 19 , DC 28
A bust.  You learn nothing from the legal side and can't crack in.
Took you 20 minutes, you could try again later since you weren't detected.  

(Without clear directive, I assumed that missing by 9 was too much for you to want to spend an action die.  It might be wasted)

3-WHO
Ro. 12 + 12 = 24  DC 25
Action die adds +10
Your trek through the WHO HQ computer system proves most interesting.

A certain Mr. Fuller met with Alexandre Beaujolais, head of the statistic departments over at WHO.  These guys play a large role when the organization prepares a field report.  Curiously, it seems that the next WHO report on Africa will downplay the brewing  TB crisis by shifting its emphasis on AIDS.  You got that by looking at the department notes and using your new found TB knowledge (rolled a 20 anyway!).

This would all go in the ''Take care of this later'' folder if it wasn’t for one more tidbit;  Alexandre Beaujolais entertains a friendly correspondence with Antoine Gournay, a senior doctor at the Medecin Sans Frontière base camp in Binga.  Ain't that interesting?  

Sifting through their e-mails proves a boring read, however.  Mostly old friends keeping in touch.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hacking for Info*



			
				Luddite said:
			
		

> *OOC: Computer Check +12*(19-20) 1/- O
> This should mean: Make a Computer Check, activate a threat to a critical if I make it, otherwise just spend an action die (2d4 in this case for a INT skill) to get as high as roll as possilbe.*




*OOC:* Crap!  There you go again posting things while I'm writing my own post.

Had I seen that, I'd have used one of your action die for CDC.

As you can see, you've spent an action die to get into WHO.  Given what I've already wrote, do you want to spend one for CDC as well?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hacking for Info*



			
				Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Crap!  There you go again posting things while I'm writing my own post.
> 
> ...




*OOC:*
Why not, I can get more action dice later.  I will spend my remaining two to get into the CDC if needed.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 11, 2002)

*OOC:* 

Well what do you know, another frigging 10 on your action die.  You do get in the CDC system after all.  You still have one AD left.

However this seem be a waste of time.  No trace of Fuller/Balladur.  No appointment, didn't show up on security camera, no register showing that his rental car was in the CDC parking.  Total blank.

TB wise, tough, they seem to be doing the same thing as WHO; understating the problem.  They too are putting forth statistics indicating the problem is less severe than previously tought.

There might be something more you wish to explore while you are cracking into CDC's system.  Anything else you want to know?  Any lead or hunch you'd like to explore?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 11, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> 
> TB wise, tough, they seem to be doing the same thing as WHO; understating the problem.  They too are putting forth statistics indicating the problem is less severe than previously tought.
> 
> There might be something more you wish to explore while you are cracking into CDC's system.  Anything else you want to know?  Any lead or hunch you'd like to explore? *




*OOC:*

Well lets do some random walking.  Between the WHO and CDC look for anything "interesting" on the following topics.

Other cases/outbreaks of Uncureable TB
Carlos the Jackal
Antoine Gournay
Alexandre Beaujolais (any trips to the CDC by him?)
Medecin Sans Frontière
Captian N'gambe
President Mugabe

Where there any recent "Donations" to projects that Dr. Beaujoulais or Dr. Gournay work on?

Has President Mugabe or other Offical made a plea to the WHO or CDC?

If I don't stumble accross anything now, I try to leave little trace and get some info so i can have an easier time coming back here should I want to in the near future.

Also I would like to see what is near the location of the Parking Ticket.  Any type of Hospital, Medical Facility, Bio-Tech/Pharmasutcal, Zimbabwa Embasy/Consulate....


-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2002)

*Message for Luddite*

_Kim hits speed dial on his cell phone and calls Luddite..._

"Big trouble... at the Club... Find all you know on Captain N'gambe... involved... Neilan target... breif I know... bullets about to fly..."

_Hangs up quickly..._


----------



## Game Control (Apr 11, 2002)

_Luddites tries desperately to extract some useful information out of the mass of data that he has on hand.  He tries everything he can think of when at last one of his correlation check gives him something juicy.

What do François Balladur, Alexandre Beaujolais and Antoine Gournay all have in common?  Well, they’re French for starter.  But more importantly they all studied at the Université René Descartes in Paris during the 60s.  Luddites starts on this trail like a bloodhound; who in CDC studied in Paris?  

Mark Armstrong, head of the investigation department did.  Wait, he is 30.  He couldn’t have met the others there.  Something seems to be missing but your gut instinct tells you that you are on the right track.
_


----------



## Luddite (Apr 11, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Luddites tries desperately to extract some useful information out of the mass of data that he has on hand.  He tries everything he can think of when at last one of his correlation check gives him something juicy.
> 
> What do François Balladur, Alexandre Beaujolais and Antoine Gournay all have in common?  Well, they’re French for starter.  But more importantly they all studied at the Université René Descartes in Paris during the 60s.  Luddites starts on this trail like a bloodhound; who in CDC studied in Paris?
> 
> ...




_Luddite stares at his notes and scrathes his head. _

30..... early 1970s.  Father or Mother....Uncle....Other Relation...  Is he the Godson of one of these men?

_Starts to poke around some more....His cell phone rings.._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kim hits speed dial on his cell phone and calls Luddite...
> 
> "Big trouble... at the Club... Find all you know on Captain N'gambe... involved... Neilan target... breif I know... bullets about to fly..."
> 
> Hangs up quickly... *




Neilan....He hung out in france for a while hunting the Jackle.  Lets see where he fits in....Hmmm.... If Neilan is being targeted, then someone recongnized him.  

Okay so we got a Cabal of French Scientists smuggling something to a country with an outbreak of some new strain of TB to some "warlord"

So why does N'gambe see Neilan as a "risk"?  Is N'gambe working with/for "The French Cabal"?

Is Neilan French?

*OOC:* Okay a lot of questions.  But that is how he works.  


-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 11, 2002)

*Silly Rabbit....*

*OOC:*

Maybe my years working for the government has warpped my sence of reality.  I just realized that we don't need to spend all the Budget points now.  

So with that in mind, forget my last post.

Remaining Budget : 
- Standard Gear : 16 Budget Points
- Gadgets : 2 Gadget Points

The only thing bought so far with the spare budget would be the improvments to the one Jeep (Remote Control and Improved Handdling)

Does anyone have Handcuffs so we can detain our Mission Objective if needed?

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2002)

*OOC:* Hey handcuffs are good... lets get some... and a set of furry ones for later...


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 11, 2002)

[<<Does anyone have Handcuffs so we can detain our Mission Objective if needed?>>

I anticipated this. I have them included with my gear. It's covered.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 11, 2002)

*OOC: * I won't check but I'm sure someone took the bundle B.  It includes 20 plastic restraint (like the ones used by cops during riots).  Of course, it's not as good as real handcuff, but in a pinch it works wonder.


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 11, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *OOC:  I won't check but I'm sure someone took the bundle B.  It includes 20 plastic restraint (like the ones used by cops during riots).  Of course, it's not as good as real handcuff, but in a pinch it works wonder. *



You're correct. I took bundle B. Almost all of it is back with Luddite.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC Luddite*: You've done pretty much all you could do in the time you had.  The African dream sequence seems at an hand.  The goons are on the run and I believe everyone will be reunited before too long.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC* Sounds good.  I have questions for CPG and Mr. Neilan.  Do I have a printer at hand?  I would like to print out pictures of Alexandre Beaujolais and Antoine Gournay as well as Mark Armstrong.   Also I will make sure we have room for our "guests."  CPG should get a nice secure room.  Neilan is more on our side, so nothing too hostile for him.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 12, 2002)

*OOC:* No problem.  You arrange all that.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 12, 2002)

This thread is closed.

It is continued here


----------

